# 40 year old Landy Series 3 Restoration



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumb:

Been helping my brother out doing this over the past 16months evenings and weekends, thousands of photos but heres a few of the project

how it was













































full renewed diffs/brakes/axles









welding and sorted bulkhead









new galvy chassis


















colour was chosen - original landy limestone :thumb:



























looks like a tractor :lol:


















new lights/lamps









first outing :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:









loads of stuff done but main things - interior overhaul, all panels painted, new tyres, wheels tidied and painted and new black and silver plates 










then a proper photoshoot


















































































grinning from ear to ear going along, she hits sixty (downhill) 

i think he's gonna sell it now, not sure - fun is making it though 

drew


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

One hell of a result!Thanks for sharing, always fancied doing a similar project myself having seen Mark Evans do one:http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...rIGwBg&usg=AFQjCNEZ4zTMVypEUu7USJPlq0Gt6E658A


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tip of the cap sir. Well done.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful and from my home city too.:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Where's the built in sat nav?!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work, should last a good few years now.



J1ODY A said:


> Where's the built in sat nav?!


Dont need one, they go anywhere :lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> Great work, should last a good few years now.
> 
> *Dont need one, they go anywhere *:lol:


Like it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I love these restorations, so much work goes in these it's unbelievably but the results are certainly worth it :thumb:

You've brought back a Special British Icon back, great work guys from myself :thumb:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG Series III!

Outstanding restoration. Seeing this only makes me miss my old Landy...sigh.

There's something about big plastic steering wheels, fixed seats, a clutch that needs an extra set of bones in your leg, and shouting *"DRUM BRAKES, SUCKER!" *as you barrel towards a terrified-looking chav on a pelican crossing. I remember spending many happy, quiet moments sitting in the cab, listening to the moss grow along the interior window frames.

Here's my old beast, as she was about 12 years ago. I miss her so

*sadface*


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nicee work!


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Amazing transformation:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers chaps, it's for sale now


```
http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C320703
```


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Superb, no other word for it :thumb:


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

frecking sweet dude top job . that looks very nice love the color


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice! Get it on some dirt tracks!!

This is my cousins after a bit of a outing:









And meanwhile: 









They're great fun even in the passenger seat


----------

